

Anonymous releases internal data on another FBI contractor, ManTech - redthrowaway
http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6571301-

======
redthrowaway
A quick perusal of the download shows this to be very much what it says:
internal data. There are a bevy of contact information, employee files with
resumes/photos, correspondance with NATO and other contractees, requisition
forms and planning documents, presentation slides, and the like. I haven't
seen anything particularly damning, although I'll keep digging.

Edit: this was far too good to pass up. By far the most damning thing I've
found: <http://dl.dropbox.com/u/36733961/Funny%20Pictures.docx>

That's right. A bunch of 'funny' pictures, _pasted into a word document_ , and
saved on the company server. Your tax dollars at work, ladies and gents.

~~~
Joakal
Slandering them with the tax dollars abuse is a bit premature. It may be a
manager who's offering it for download to improve morale for example, or a
myriad of other reasons.

~~~
geekam
LOL! Is it legal for anyone to download this and see? Won't they come knocking
on your door even if you just download it?

~~~
geekam
Why have I been downmodded?

~~~
redthrowaway
"LOL"-type responses generally don't go over too well here. In fact, humour in
general is strictly forbidden. It's kind of like smuggling drugs across the
border: you have to hide it _really_ well.

~~~
calebmpeterson
Thank you for that bit of information. I was down voted a few months ago for a
comment and now I finally know why.

~~~
redthrowaway
No worries. It's not that humor is unappreciated, rather that people tend to
come to HN for relevant information and insightful commentary (by internet
standards, at least). Many early adopters of reddit came here as the SNR there
dropped, and while we're politely asked not to say HN is becoming reddit, it's
still a worry for many. Thus, when people see flippant comments that don't
really add a huge amount to the conversation that couldn't be achieved with an
upvote, they tend to downvote them. There's nothing wrong with that, as that's
what the down arrow is there for, but it can take some time for a newcomer to
learn the ropes and figure out what kinds of comments are or are not
appreciated. Whenever I see someone who's plainly confused, I try to help out.

~~~
heelhook
Really cool of you to do that.

FYI they are also adding this link for newbies in the header
<http://ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html> that actually mentions the "LOL"
comment thing.

~~~
redthrowaway
Cool, I think that should help keep the comment quality up while not driving
away newbies.

------
heelhook
Wonder if Anonymous and Lulz really have access to such a wide array of 0days
or if NATO, FBI, etc are really extremely behind in their security systems.

~~~
tenkin
This leak was the result of a phishing expedition.

------
CoachRufus87
Though I dig how these guys are exposing gratuitous waste at the government
level, I fear that the gov will respond not by fixing what's broken, but by
imposing higher levels of control and monitoring of all internet users in
general (in the US).

------
TeMPOraL
Quoting from comment thread at TPB:

"hey, I was just looking at file

23223140 003.pdf

and it looks like someone is getting WAY over billed on the materials. is it
just me or are they charging $500 for a $30 wrench?"

------
dhimes
The prosemof this note strikes me as somehow different from the previous. I
can't really puot my finger on it, though.

~~~
JonnieCache
Well, topiary was supposedly the one who wrote that distinctive prose, so if
it's different now that would be a clue as to whether the feds have actually
got him or not.

IMO this is definitely not written in the same voice as previous statements. I
am confident that experts would confirm this, it seems obvious. There is a
cursory nod to maintaining the same style, but the _voice_ just isn't there.

Now of course that's what we would expect if we believe topiary was arrested.
However, the other possibility is apparently that he was not arrested and is
in fact a swede pretending to be from the UK. In that case, the original voice
was a very good imitation to start off with, so it would be trivial for him to
drop it and sound more generic.

------
darksaga
Interesting for hackers who like to use this type of information. Although
almost six years old, I'm not sure exactly how useful it would be.

Completely lame for anybody outside the hacker culture. We're all looking for
the juicy stuff, not lists of email addresses. I give this one a 7.

~~~
redthrowaway
I think the idea is not so much, "look at the bombshell we uncovered", as
"your security is a joke, and you're the people providing security services to
the government".

~~~
meatsock
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Counting_coup>

------
hack_edu
Just SQL dumps they say? And how about the prose _this_ time?

------
NickKampe
For the fucking win.

